# Alum Creek Kayak Musky



## CaptainAppalachia (Nov 5, 2018)

I’m looking to get into musky fly fishing in my kayak at alum creek and am looking for a mentor to bounce questions off of.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

We'd be happy to hear your stories of adventure catching those beasts,
But you might get more response in the "Musky and Pike" forum.
Rickerd


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

I've never fished alum but I'm happy to share anything I've learned along the way.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I am thinking about hiring a guide from MR Outfitters - would you be interested in splitting it?

Sitting and trying to shoot musky flies could be interesting


----------



## CaptainAppalachia (Nov 5, 2018)

meisjedog said:


> I am thinking about hiring a guide from MR Outfitters - would you be interested in splitting it?
> 
> Sitting and trying to shoot musky flies could be interesting


Absolutely. I’ve gone on several steelhead trips with their guide Josh and I learned a lot. Money well spent


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Alum creek fishing for muskies can be tough on the fly because they are usually deep by now. You will spend a lot of time looking for them. Colder days in late fall will bring them up in shallows. Early mornings on cool days I concentrate in woody debris area that has deep water nearby. Good luck as it is fun on the fly.


----------



## CaptainAppalachia (Nov 5, 2018)

Do any of y’all chase after pike? I know some rivers not far where they’re at, but lack experience on how to catch them. We always chased smallmouth and threw them back salty when we caught one. Now I want to catch them on purpose and can’t


----------



## CaptainAppalachia (Nov 5, 2018)

meisjedog said:


> I am thinking about hiring a guide from MR Outfitters - would you be interested in splitting it?
> 
> Sitting and trying to shoot musky flies could be interesting


I tried to send a friend request with my number so we can talk planning but your page is private. Send me a message when you can.


----------

